# I screwed up, C:\ missing icon in explorer



## MurderMonkey (Jun 6, 2005)

I have been learning vb6 on and off for a couple years now. I learn mostly by downloading free source codes from planetsourcecode.com and other sites. Well, I screwed up. Instead of reading the code first, I just ran it and it removed the icon for my C:\ hard drive. What the program is supposed to do is change icon's for folders. I don't have the time right now to read through all the code to get an idea on how to fix this. What I was wondering is if there is a non-programming way to change the C:\ icon for explorer? Any suggestions?


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

sure, just right click on your desktop, then click new->shortcut and type in C:\... that will make a short cut...


----------



## MurderMonkey (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. What I mean is that when you go to My Computer and it displays all the drives, the icon for the C:\ is the picture used for unrecongnized file types instead of a picture of a hard drive. I tried to read through the code but it involves several modules and a user control (which I don't know very much about yet).


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

TweakXP (available free from the Microsoft Website) has a function to repair icons - it's totally automated and should sort out your problem.


----------



## MurderMonkey (Jun 6, 2005)

I downloaded TweakUI from microsoft.com and it had a function to rebuild icons, but that didn't work. I couldn't find TweakXP from microsoft.com on their website but I downloaded a trial version of Tweak XP Pro v4 from totalidea.com but it also didn't work. I guess I will have to take the time out to fully figure out what the program did what it did, which is going to take a while.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

*Problem Fixed*

The problem was actually alot easier to fix then I thought it would be. All I had to do was delete the autorun.inf file the program created. I didn't know it was there because I didn't have the folder options set to view it. I must say that the program was poorly coded. I guess TweakUI and TweakXP didn't work because of the autorun file. Thank you LoneWolf and ReeKorl for your replies.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you saying it put an autorun.inf file in the root of the c: drive? Wow, that really was poorly coded, or a very basic attempt at a computer hijack!


----------

